# Ten bucks Ten racers needed (mail race)



## CTSV OWNER

Ok racers. Here is my next race. 

Here's the deal. Only ten racers this time. I will mail a JL car to you. You do all the tuning you want. 

The tracks will be my normal 3. A dragstrip, a Tomy roadcourse, and a Tomy oval. Using Trackmate timer setup. 

Thats it. Add what ever you are willing to. I don't care. PLEASE NOTE: You will not get your car back, instead you will get someone else's car.

Ok now for the prizes.

First second and third will get a prize.

The first place racer will get the tenth place car
Second place will get the 9th place car
Third place will get the 8th place car
Fourth place will get the 7th place car
Fifth place will get the 6th place car
Sixth place will get the 5th place car
Seventh place will get the 4th place car
Eighth place will get the 3rd place car
Ninth place will get the second place car
And tenth place will get the First place car.

So thats upside down of the place you finish. 

The ten bucks will cover shipping to and fro plus maybe a few pennys for to cover the cost of the cars.

So who's in?
Post that you want to join and PM me your addy.

Dave


----------



## alpink

Dave, not sure I understand the complete concept. after tuning the cars, will we mail them back and you will have someone drive them on each track? I have never done this sort of thing, but might be interested. al


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Exactly Al Tune them up, mail them back, I run them on my tracks post times and positions. 

Good fun for all and you endup with atleast one JL car.


----------



## alpink

OK, I'm in then.


----------



## Dyno Dom

Hi Dave, your contests are always fun, I'm IN!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SwamperGene

Count me in Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## sjracer

I'll give it a go


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy :
I'm in 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Dyno Dom

Dave, do the body styles differ or do we pick?? Thanks for the contest!


----------



## wheelszk

I'm in #6 I think.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Ok to use any JL/AW body you want to give to another racer, Or just use the one I randomly supply. Go ahead use those high dollar wheels, but you ain't gettin 'em back. Fancy magnets ok, rewind fine, I'm sure the new owner will love them.

Racers send me your snail mail info.

1, Al
2,Jim
3,Dyno Dom
4,Gene
5,SJ racer
6,Clyde
7,Wheelszk


----------



## dnybsbl

sounds sweet.....i would like to get in


----------



## jack31abc

Count me in:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno

Im In !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Aw shucks,looks like the field is full.I'll just have to go up and help with running these little rascals around the tracks. Good luck all.
>Tom<


----------



## ctsvowner

Oi Vey


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Oi Vey cont'

Racers send me your snail mail info.

1, Al
2,Hank
3,Dyno Dom
4,Gene
5,SJ racer
6,Clyde
7,desototjets
8,dnybsbl
9,jack31abc
10,Dyno

So the field is full. 
I'll get the cars sent out this week and say about two weeks to tune them 

Mail them back by Saturday March 12th with ten bucks and we'll be ready to race.
Your gauraunteed to get a car and maybe even a prize, and as some of you may already know I always throw in some sort of extra goofy item.



Thanks Dave


----------



## 70ss

To late.:wave:
Didn't see the thread till now. Good luck all and have fun.


----------



## dnybsbl

is there anything that is NOT allowed as far as tuning and modifing?
shoe restriction, body lowering, ect....?


----------



## CTSV OWNER

You like shunt wires go ahead, You like a different shoe? be my guest. Slam the body down go for it. 

*JUST REMEMBER YOU WILL NOT GET YOUR CAR BACK*


Just how far you wish to take it is up to you. The car will have to last atleast 10 runs down the strip. 30 laps on my road course, and 100 drone laps on my oval.

The guys that entered my races before will remember the "Drone" It's a Model Motoring controller set to as fast as the car can go without falling off. From that the fastest lap is gathered.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

The only rule is *NO TIRE GOOP* for that offence your car will be crushed.


Dave


----------



## Super Coupe

"CRUSHED"? I'll get the sledge hammer ready just in case.
>Tom<


----------



## mahorsc

dang i guess i should have look at new post this week


----------



## CTSV OWNER

If anyone is scared Let me know. Tom is real serious with the sledge hammer.

Dave


----------



## shocker36

Shoot just missed it!


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Just so you know the only thing not allowed is TIRE GOOP.

Anything and I do mean anything will be OK.

If anyone wants out let me know.

The dragstrip is my Max Trac with a 18volt 10 amp power supply.


Remember what ever you put into the car $$$ wise will be given to another racer. They also may find and see your trade secrets. This is going to be interesting and super fun. Plus I'll get to run some hot cars.

Dave


----------



## wheelszk

CTSV, due to work I have to back out,just no time, so my spot will be open to the first person to contact you. 
Bill


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Thanks Bill for letting me know.

Dave


----------



## jack31abc

*Road course,oval pics?*

Nice drag strip! How about the others!?


----------



## desototjets

Is a spot open? If so I'll take it.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

We have all the racers addy's and will be sending them out on Saturday morning.


Good luck to all and have fun. If you want to share your tuning hints feel free. 


Dave


----------



## jack31abc

Thanks Dave....look forward to the fun


----------



## Dyno

I cant wait to see the results of this race. Im very curious to see the different types of modifications people will be sending in for evaluation. Will there be a bunch of high dollar parts on these cars, or a bunch of modified stockers? Im also curious as to how many people are going to intentionally submit a lemon, :freak: with the intent of receiving the first place car, or will everyone come out with their guns ablazing trying to win it, just for the pride .... Only time will tell. :thumbsup:

Dyno


----------



## CTSV OWNER

I'm hoping there are no skunks in the room.

Shipped out this morning. I sent them first class USPS except the far away ones Mississippi and Colorado they went Priority to get there the close to the same time.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

I boxed them up before labeling so even I do not know who got which body. As for the Batmobile in the middle who knows who will get that.


----------



## jack31abc

HOPEFULLY ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wheelszk

If you want one that bad see me.


----------



## jack31abc

Howdy Bill.......Batmobile is a long wheel base. Sorry to see you will not be in this mail order race!?


----------



## wheelszk

Ya, stuff happens.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

One of these lanes will be our oval. And it looks like our driver is ready but we need to connect a few lanes and add some power









And our road course


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks like the infield on the road course is already filling up with spectators and the race isn't even for another two weeks.Now that is dedicated race fans there.Or their getting ready for the "BIG HAMMER" if someone goops up there tires.hahahahahahaha.
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dave your basement is huge!!!!!


----------



## desototjets

My car arrived today. Talk about fast shipping!

I had been planning to use a different body that I could lower but when I opened the box there sat the Batmobile.

I thus feel obligated to use the Batmobile body.


----------



## Dyno

I got mine today also! The tuning has already begun.


----------



## desototjets

Tuning mine too. The body is so top heavy I lose .75 seconds per lap on my small track. 

Thinking of not using the Batmobile body. LOL


----------



## jack31abc

Got mine! LET THE MADNESS......BEGIN!


----------



## sjracer

Me too


----------



## Dyno Dom

Not yet, still waiting, at least it won't be a BM but can always use another Willys.


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy:
I got mine too whippin up a lil sumthin special for you boys. DAve Could you post ur addy so I can make sure I aint sending it to Siberia?
Thankx Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Dyno Dom

My package arrived today, a Mustang, Thanks Dave! :thumbsup: 
It's time to hit the ground running, decisions, decisions! 
I'm confident there will be no lemons or slackers in this race.
This veteran inline guy hopes to serve up a buttery good pancake. 
(insert Ga-Ga Poker Face here) Everyone have fun & good luck to all!!!


----------



## Rolls

Dyno Dom said:


> serve up a buttery good pancake.


:thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy:
I googled the addy so My Racer is in the mail. I might be the first car there but time will tell If I stay there. Good Luck to all and Thank You Dave for hosting another fun event.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## CTSV OWNER

I'll PM my addy to those that need it. I remembered after I sent them that last time I included a return addy sticker.

I'll have to empty my pm box on Thursday.

Please have them in the mail by Saturday the 12th.


Thanks
Dave


----------



## Dyno Dom

Clyde, fast & smooth return w/your racer. Yes, time will tell if 1st trailered
race car to track pit area will take the checkered flag. :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

I'm Ready!!!



http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ygFiFAF6Lis/TQpaSWV5D0I/AAAAAAAAA10/r8M0UTwE_zs/s1600/sledgehammer.jpg

>Tom<:wave:


----------



## dnybsbl

*willy*

got mine:thumbsup:.....almost ready, just depends how much to put into it:freak:


----------



## alpink

got mine from my mail service today. will begin "tuning" pronto. thank you Dave!


----------



## desototjets

My car is ready to go just waiting on address confirmation.

Sadly, the Batmobile did not make the cut. Too slow and top heavy. I decided to go with a 70's style LWB Camaro since those seem to fair rather well in CSTV's previous mail in race.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Got one back on Friday. I'm not opening any until the all arrive. Then we will have a mass opening.


Thanks for all the fun, Dave


----------



## jack31abc

*Pictures*

Dave, 
When you receive all the cars back....Can you line them all up before the racing begins and take a picture of them and post it!?

Jamie


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Oh yea don't worry it will be a picture intensive post.

Just like hitting F5 repeatedly... very refreshing.


Dave


----------



## jack31abc

*..........*

Now your talking!:thumbsup: Shipping my racer out on Monday!!! should be a great field of racers!!!!


----------



## Dyno

I finished my car this morning. I will be the first to submit a picture. I have censored them as to not give away any of the mods . Whoever ends up with this car will be getting a one of a kind custom painted AMX. I painted it to look like the original orange with mustard stripes, BUT with a modern twist. I mixed a custom Spies Hecker Orange pearl for the body and a mustard pearl for the stripes. Topped with Spies Hecker automotive acrylic urethane clear.
The decals are on top of the clear in case you dont like them and can remove them easily. The windshield will be in the box. One of the pictures shows the body next to an original Aurora. The pearl doesnt show up well in pictures but in direct light it has a nice pop to it.

Dyno


----------



## jack31abc

Nice!! Looks good! I like the "Spy" pictures Here is a little taste of what ya'll gonna get! (i don't mind showing my trade secrets) But she's a doozy!


----------



## Dyno

jack31abc said:


> Nice!! Looks good! I like the "Spy" pictures Here is a little taste of what ya'll gonna get! (i don't mind showing my trade secrets) But she's a doozy!


Lol.... Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno

Put mine in the mail this AM. It should be at the event location on Wed.


----------



## alpink

enroute, check USPS DC # 9101 9690 1038 3044 5158 07. thank you for hosting and have fun. al


----------



## jack31abc

Hello Dave! My race car is in the mail and and ready to RIP!!
Thanks for hosting this race. (should be interesting.)


----------



## sjracer

Please clear your inbox, I've been trying to contact you.


----------



## dnybsbl

package just shipped out. cant wait for the racing to begin.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

So far six have returned. This is ahead of schedule. As the tension builds....


----------



## Dyno Dom

David, car is on trailer ready to head South to I-95. Please PM address.


----------



## Dyno Dom

My entry was sent Friday AM, Thanks Dave! :thumbsup:
Hopefully, a favorable race result & satisfied new owner!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I wonder how different the AW chassis' are. You think 1 is going to be waaaay faster than the rest? Or can they all be made to run good?? I never messed with them.


----------



## Dyno Dom

Joe, as the rules are open for this race, a disparity could be possible.
I like the AW/JL chassis, w/all it's crannies & deficiencies, they're fun,
but a quality chassis would always be welcome. I've been considering 
a fun run @ my track based on a club AW/JL class. I built my entry 
w/that class in mind, I'm looking forward to the race!


----------



## jack31abc

*.*

So when do's the racing......begin!?


----------



## CTSV OWNER

We have six cars back so far. As you know I requested to put them in the mail on 3-12-2011 which is today so Hopefully we will get back the rest in a couple of days.

Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

CTSV OWNER said:


> We have six cars back so far. As you know I requested to put them in the mail on 3-12-2011 which is today so Hopefully we will get back the rest in a couple of days.
> 
> Dave



Go ahead and call em out Dave.  Who didn't ship promptly lol!! 


Any video gonna be taken? Can't wait to see or read about this race. Post some drag racing maybe? Sorry to be a pia but it would be great to see some racing going on.:wave:


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Well someone snuck a UPS car under my front door. I did peek at this one. Its a yellow Willys with some weighted fronts and some small cool white meats on the back. It also appears to be lowered. Anyone wish to lay claim to that little beauty?


No no pictures yet. I will open them all up do a quick visual check post up some pictures at that time and possibly do a few video runs. 

Hey did I forget to mention that one of my tracks has alot of intersections (like a demolition derby?)

Hmmm if I run ten cars at a time and the last car standing is the winner. I will have to video to see who finished in what position. That may be two much work though a cool idea.












Dave


----------



## Super Coupe

Yeah! A drag race,a road race, then a criss cross smash'em and crash'em to see who the top dog is. May need a dust pan and broom to gather all the parts to put in the boxes to mail them back. lol,lol,lol
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!!!! lol


----------



## desototjets

Deathrace 2011! I like it.


----------



## jack31abc

So how many cars came home today?


----------



## dnybsbl

that lowered willy would be mine. 
had to ship ups as i was out of town and couldnt find a open post office hear in the mountains.


----------



## ctsvowner

Now thats dedication, so let me get this right. Not only when your out of town do you take your Slot crs with you, you also manage to tune them send them out and bring your laptop and check hobby talk? I think you should get a award for that.


Dave


----------



## dnybsbl

*race*

thats right.:thumbsup:
i always bring my cars with, sometimes i find local racers and get to race a little and see what other guys are doing to their cars and what they are racing.
as for the award, i will take anything i can get:wave:


----------



## ctsvowner

Well truth be told I sent out 11 cars. Just like the Boy Scouts alway be prepaired. 

Thanks to the back up car we are garaunteed to be racing this weekend

Thanks 70ss 


Dave


----------



## alpink

let the games begin!


----------



## jack31abc

Allllll....Righhhhht!


----------



## 70ss

ctsvowner said:


> Well truth be told I sent out 11 cars. Just like the Boy Scouts alway be prepaired.
> 
> Thanks to the back up car we are garaunteed to be racing this weekend
> 
> Thanks 70ss
> 
> 
> Dave


Your welcome.:wave:


----------



## jack31abc

*Throw the dog a BONE!*

Hey Dave, you running those JL's through the ringer yet or what!?:thumbsup:


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Just came up from the basement, My pro driver is hungry so we have to go feed him. Will get some pics together and post them up on Sunday morning.

Dave


----------



## jack31abc

Sweeeeet......


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Well here we are at the beginning of a new Race day. We have ten drivers that are participating in this event. 

The rules were simple. 
1) No Tire GOOP.

Thats it.

We now have ten cars back at the track ready for race day.
We just need to get them out of their car carriers.









And here they are in all their shining glory.










We only had one casualty during transit. A AMC AMX lost a traction magnet. So we did manage to peel the magnet off the rear axle and glue it along with my finger to the chassis. Note the finger required only a small bit of surgery to remove it from the car.


----------



## jack31abc

I love Race day!! They all look great!


----------



## CTSV OWNER

As was noted at the beginning so the racers kept the high dollars out in the open. They will not get their own cars back. 
That keeps the playing field a bit more level. Also made so I did not have to do any tech or safety inspections.

Hey if you don't want to carry a fire extinguisher ok no roll bar fine. Bald dry rotted slick thats of too. We only have one rescue vehicle here and only one tow truck. We don't want to over burden our crew. 

And now a bit about the drivers and their cars. We can see all of them have been around the track a time or two so no qualifications or licenses are needed.

In order of response
1) Al with a Pink Camaro, No visual clues on this car other than a pink paint job. clean and to the point.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

The second racer is Hank with a white GTO also no discernible mods










our third racer is Dyno Dom with a yellow Firebird known as "Brutis" his car appears to have been lowered with a wide front weighted axle and special tires, also of note are the rear wheel/tire combination. Just for good measure he appears to have also added some bronze colored pickup shoes.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

fourth in are drivers is none other than 70SS in his Mustang convertible. His car is definitely lowered and has a windshield designed to be as slow as possible.










half way thru the field is non other than sjracer. He will be running a white AC Cobra he's supplied a spare set of rubbers for the rear which are blue and match the stripes nicely, also of note I see some soldiered brush connections


----------



## CTSV OWNER

the racer in sixth is good ole Clydeomite with his gold colored AC Cobra. Of interesting note he chose to go with no windshield well all I can say is I hope he likes the taste of bugs in his teeth. Hes also sporting a wide front axle with brass hubs and this car is full on with low pro rears, shunt wires for good meaure and whats this??? A traction magnet??? Let me check the rules here.... Oh wait it says "NO TIRE GOOP" so i guess the magnets will be a great addition on the road course even if they hurt him slightly in the drags.









After that we bring the wild man desototjets. This guys insane he's got a white Camaro with super sticky rears and who knows what else hes hiding under that body.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Well this car we heard a small preview about, heck this racer even took his ride on a recent trip away from home and sent his carrier back while he was away. His name is dnybsbl and he's running a Yellow flamed Willys. He also followed the rules well and.... Oh yea thats right there was only one rule.
Well in any event he's running a wide front axle with brass hubs tiny rear tires on wide hubs and appears to have lowered the body for good measure. You know those Willys are great for the drags but have a high center of gravity which may hinder his road course performance. With the lowering he may just about have that taken care of also










Next up is jack31abc he's running the second white AC Cobra in the field. Now this guys showing he's got spunk. HEY gang there a sweet set of wheelie bars on the back. Why I've never seeeeen anything as cool as this he borrowed Fred Flintstones rear wheel to use on his drag bar. Why I had to make a special stand to the car did not rest on the bars during our photo shoot. Dang this guy is out to kill and thrill, He's got a wiide front axle and sporting some special military secret hubs made of unobtainum. While out back are top secret rear suffkins. This car must have been tested to the max as the pickup shoes are flattened. This car looks to be a Rocketship.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

And our tenth racer to round out the field is none other than the northern *man* Dyno, He must have a full face helmet cuz he aint got no windshield either. This dude went hog wild and smacked the competition in the face with some braided pickup shoes. TAKE THAT BOYS. BAM... Oh wait theres also two, folks count 'em TWO traction magnets. well I gotta say when the car arrived one was secured to the rear axle. lol. Just to add to the sledge hammer style he slapped in a wide front axle with weighted wheels. This guy is hottt.










Now we get to spend the next several hours in the basement runnin 'em hard crashing deslotting and laughing. See you all at the end of the day. I hope we can get atleast the drags done.

Videos did I head someone say "we want videos"?

Dave


----------



## jack31abc

Video!? Ohhh..Yeah!


----------



## clydeomite

Mornin race fans:
To be exact the color of my cobra is " Clyde-0-Mite Orange" I don't know if you cansee the coiled snake on the hood but It'll reach out and bite ya. I put the Number 1 on the car to get inside the heads of the other racers ya know let em know where I plan to be at the end of the races. Oh and there are a few surpirses under the hood this aint ur gurlfriends show car ya'll.
Humbly Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Dyno Dom

Looks like a good competitive field. The drag race could be interesting
w/the magnet entries. Max-Trax are hi-downforce tracks but they could have an edge on the road courses.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Any results to report? Anyone edging out the rest?

Where is the track reporter??


----------



## dnybsbl

Anticipation mounts......
The mob is growing restless


----------



## jack31abc

I agree....


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Lets Get It On!!!!


----------



## CTSV OWNER

First we have to fix the technical difficulty's. I apparently caught a virus. When you attempt to click on the TrackMate Dragrace icon it jumps before you can click on it. Here take a look.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Damn it!!!!


----------



## CTSV OWNER

A blurrry look at some wheelie bars









Arrrg blurr.









Dave


----------



## dnybsbl

Noooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## jack31abc

I like it!


----------



## CTSV OWNER

So I paired them up. I took a card file for each car and put the racers name and number on each then mixed them up and had a big pile. So a total random pairing was done. Sheer chance to run against the next guy.

Just so you know I ran each car in each lane. The outcome was in no way effected by whom you ran against. I ended up running each car down the track 10 times and took your best time. If I had a deslot from a wheelie or if your car quit during the run I re-ran your car until I got ten good passes.

I snapped the pairs but these may be out of order. That Camaro I had to run so many times due to wheelies off the line. We must have tried a good 35 times just to get ten clean runs. And yes after each run we cleaned everyones tires









Another pair at the line


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Here is another pair at the line. I just bought a new camera and opened it up just for the race. Still learning this dang gum thing.


----------



## desototjets

Dang, that's my Camaro. Maybe I shouldn't have used that quadralam?


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Well it took me a half hour to make one video. So here it is for all to enjoy. I used two cameras and spliced them together. It took many attempts to get this first run in the books. You can hear us comment "finally a good one" at the end of the clip.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Great race!!!!

Kinda thought the camaro was gonna blow himj away with all ther low end grunt.

Upset allready!!!


----------



## dnybsbl

*first race*

apparently not much hiding under that body:tongue:.....j/k


----------



## CTSV OWNER

And for the second race we had a Ford versus a GM

To be fair the Firebird had a lot of trouble to get to run from a stopped postition. We fiddled with that car for a good ten minutes stopping and starting and stopping and starting just so it would get off the line without a push. And a tire cleaning after each attempt. So it took awhile but was a buch of fun at the same time. So when you watch this video you see the Firebird start off the line much later.

By the way one controller works both lanes at the same time so there should be no slow reaction times. 



going to bed soon more pictures and video on Monday after work.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

If they power both lanes at the same time, how come the bird is sitting there?


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Great race!!!!
> 
> Kinda thought the camaro was gonna blow himj away with all ther low end grunt.
> 
> Upset allready!!!


I have never seen a quadralam arm. So I could not tell you if the Camaro even had one. It sure did get off the line. As for the GTO the builder of that car has a dragstrip that has been mentioned on this board before so I'm sure he knows how to build 'em. All in All that was a fast and good run. I hope they can all run that well.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> If they power both lanes at the same time, how come the bird is sitting there?


That Bird had some technical issues. Mainly the thing would not run. It took some TLC by simply running it stopping and then running it again. The reaction time did not slow it's total elapsed time though. So when you see it trailing the Mustang it's ET was actually very close.


----------



## jack31abc

AWESOME!! Good Fun!


----------



## 70ss

CTSV OWNER said:


> That Bird had some technical issues. Mainly the thing would not run. It took some TLC by simply running it stopping and then running it again. The reaction time did not slow it's total elapsed time though. So when you see it trailing the Mustang it's ET was actually very close.


And I thought it was the nitrous in the trunk. Only way I could get a Ford to run fast.:tongue:

I should have changed bodies but as a alternate I didnt think it would make the field.

Good luck everybody including you Ford fans. :thumbsup:


----------



## desototjets

I was kidding about the quad. I was hoping the larger tires would give it an advantage on the strip but not if it won't stay in the groove.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Lmao!!! Great race!!!! Watched it again!!!

I love this!!!


----------



## dnybsbl

AWESOME!!!!
Can't wait for more results!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

CTSV OWNER said:


> That Bird had some technical issues. Mainly the thing would not run. It took some TLC by simply running it stopping and then running it again. The reaction time did not slow it's total elapsed time though. So when you see it trailing the Mustang it's ET was actually very close.


Ok so your saying your going by et's? Is this bracket racing? I thought it was a drag race? Oh now I see, your saying if they did leave together it would have been a tight race.

Nevermind Dave

Lets get back to the action!!!!


----------



## 70ss

I think the bird was having turbo lag out of the hole. Seems it came on strong through the middle and top end. 
Last race was top et won.

Thats why it is random pairings. You have to get top et on your run. Rt wont make a difference. No eliminations although time consuming would be cool.


----------



## ctsvowner

Eliminations would have been fun but would not end up a true indication of how your car runs. My Reaction times stink. So everyone that I ran would start with a instant handicap.


When I get home I'll make atleast two more video's and add some more pics.

Dave

Save your nickles for the other racers.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Very logical on your part Dave.

Keep it going bud, great stuff here. :hat:


----------



## CTSV OWNER

yee haww here's round three. A Pink Camaro and a A/C Cobra with a Ford motor. 

It's a good thing the Cobra had wheelie bars. The Camaro sure could of used a pair. 










The finish line camera battery ran out just before these two went down the strip. So you only get the one view perspective.


----------



## clydeomite

Oh man ur killin me here: Pleez I'm an Hard old man with weak heart or is that a Weak old man with a Hard heart sumthin like that. I wanna see my car race.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## CTSV OWNER

clydeomite said:


> Oh man ur killin me here: Pleez I'm an Hard old man with weak heart or is that a Weak old man with a Hard heart sumthin like that. I wanna see my car race.
> Clyde-0-Mite


Are you sure you wanna see that mess?










While I incorrectly labeled this round four it should have been the fourth pair. Get over my mistake and just watch.


----------



## dnybsbl

CTSV OWNER said:


> Are you sure you wanna see that mess?


LMAO......too funny
Love it. I just can't get enough of this.


----------



## Super Coupe

OH yes. What a mess. There were still guys cleaning up the track even after we turned the lights out.
>Tom<


----------



## jack31abc

All man! Can you pos. take video of the Pink camaro and the Cobra at the finish line? So who won the Cobra or the pink camaro? F.Y.I.... That was a Chevy powered Cobra..:thumbsup:


----------



## dnybsbl

is there going to be any times posted?


----------



## CTSV OWNER

dnybsbl said:


> is there going to be any times posted?


I wrote down each run for each car, even some of the deslots. So yes at the end everyone will be able to see the results just as I wrote them down. Man I hope your ready for more pictures in the next few days.
You will even be able to see what lane your car was best in. As well as if your car performed best early in the runs or later in the time trials.
Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Loving this Dave. I should have come there to help you guys out. Sorry I didn't think of it sooner.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Joe theres still the rest of the field I have only done two cars on the road course and not even began the oval. That will have to wait for the weekend. 

Not sure if I will be helping my friend put the motor back in his black on black 1963 split window Fuelie Vette on Saturday. If he gets back from Florida on Friday night I might just have to help him. After that I can pull the motor out of the red 64 Vette that I posted pics of the other day.

Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dave I will be at the Aberdeen show sunday and if you need either help with, toy car or real car, I can help saturday. Pending the TM's permission. I don't think she has me doing anything sat so let me know and i'll come. :thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy:
It would be nice to see thedrag race between the AMX and the orange Cobra.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Well then ask and you shall receive. It's strange how the cars paired up. Since it was totally and honestly random both cars with traction magnets ended up running each other.

First we post a shot of them. The AMC looks all twisted up at the line.









I'm working on the video now.

Dave


----------



## CTSV OWNER

The last Drag video.


----------



## clydeomite

Thankx Dave ur the best man. Bar none
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## CTSV OWNER

And now for the final results.

You will see the car on the paper with the ten good runs and look for the best time. (circled) Then check out the other racers to see where you finished.

These are not in order













































Note very disappointing results from my new camera


----------



## alpink

looks like a good field. looking forward to how they do on the road course and oval. thank you for hosting. al


----------



## 70ss

Help I think I left the emergency brake on.


----------



## jack31abc

This is alot of fun Dave!! I look forward to your races in the future! keep up the good work!


----------



## CTSV OWNER

As per the owner of the AMX he requested I check his car. He obviously knows how to build a fast car and was disappointed in how his car ran. 

The transport company that brought his car to the track had a bad employee that took his car out and beat on it. The mudd in the rear wheel wells showed it must have gone off road. Since the AMX is a unibody car we had to put it on the frame machine and have one of our I car certified techs do a few pulls to straighten it out. It appears the tech crew that fixed the magnet (myself) were so concerned with the magnet and task at hand the overlooked the tire rub.

Under the microscope you can see the rubber and mudd on the wheelhouse 










In any event we cannot change the results that have been posted. But what we can do is straighten the car out as instructed buy the builder. And then run a grudge match to see the results after the repairs have been made. The body had been tweaked and is now ready to run


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Good re-run Dave. Hey hey hey. I am sure the AMX owner has to feel a little better. There are still a number of competitions left so hang in there!!!


Dave thanks for the entertainment!! :wave:


----------



## Dyno

Thanks Dave for staightening out the body, and I completely understand that the new time wont be counted. Now I need to hope the car can make up the 6 tenths on the other tracks....

Dyno


----------



## Dyno

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Good re-run Dave. Hey hey hey. I am sure the AMX owner has to feel a little better. There are still a number of competitions left so hang in there!!!
> 
> 
> Dave thanks for the entertainment!! :wave:



I feel A LOT better. I knew something had to be rubbing or dragging.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yea man she is a runner!!! Those magnets will help goobs in the road coarse. i think you will be competive dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite

Good Morning:
Well at least I got a good nites sleep outta the ,deal Now I'm well SIGH down a lil.
Good race DYno.
Humbly Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Dyno

clydeomite said:


> Good Morning:
> Well at least I got a good nites sleep outta the ,deal Now I'm well SIGH down a lil.
> Good race DYno.
> Humbly Clyde-0-Mite


Thank you, I slept well after I saw the second race. Before that I could not sleep a wink...lol


----------



## dnybsbl

*in trouble*

WOW....did that car pick up speed.
i think i might be in trouble, that time would drop me down. thought my car would do better.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Damn it did put down the fastest time. I didn't notice last night.

Good tuning!!!!! :freak:


----------



## ctsvowner

70ss said:


> Help I think I left the emergency brake on.



Looks like you had the only 6 cylinder in the group. I'll ask the service crew to take a look and make sure nothing is dragging.


Dave


----------



## jack31abc

Dave, anymore pics. Coming soon of the other courses!?


----------



## 70ss

ctsvowner said:


> Looks like you had the only 6 cylinder in the group. I'll ask the service crew to take a look and make sure nothing is dragging.
> 
> 
> Dave


Thats what I was thinking. Thanks


----------



## CTSV OWNER




----------



## Super Coupe

Alright!!! A weekend of RAAACCCCIINNGGGGG!!! I can hardly wait to see how fast these cars hit the wall,uh,em, I mean how fast these cars go.yeah, that's it. Good luck to all participants. See ya at the Races.......
>Tom<


----------



## alpink

nice preveiw. thank you.


----------



## dnybsbl

WoooooHooooo......a weekend of racing is here. Cant wait!


----------



## Super Coupe

Open Ceremony's should take place about 1:00 and racing about 2:00. 
>Tom<


----------



## alpink

oh? I still have time to make it? are there any spectator seats left? LOL


----------



## Super Coupe

Why would you want a spectator seat instead of the one in your Camaro? Good luck in the races.
>Tom<


----------



## clydeomite

Good L:uck to all may the best car win. ( Mine perhaps)
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## alpink

Tom, to you as well. I wouldn't want to upset the equality of the race format by piloting my own car. I think all Y'all can do a better job anyway. LOL. just thought watching could be funtoo late now anyway. al


----------



## jack31abc

Dave.......Any updates!!??


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Oh yea we have run a few cars.


















and had some crashes


----------



## jack31abc

Nice!!!!


----------



## CTSV OWNER

And the mighty Cobra with traction magnets



















And the Camaro of Al


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Next we have a GTO



















A spinout at the wrong spot Hank


----------



## CTSV OWNER

A low hot rod Willys























At speed


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WIPE OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Dave, there's a ton of JL cars there! :hat:


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Next we have a white Camaro










Wait a minute, clean those meats










Another COP corner... don't stop there


----------



## dnybsbl

why do i have a feeling my willys didnt make that turn?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

The Firebird and the Camaro have mean stances!!!! WOOHOO!!

When are we going to get some kind of results? Not pushing bro just need to know!!lol:dude:


----------



## jack31abc

That Willys looked like it was in "LUDICROUS" SPEED INTO THAT TURN!


----------



## Dyno

Nice Space Balls Reference!:thumbsup:


----------



## jack31abc

Great,Great movie!


----------



## Super Coupe

Had a great time watching all these awesome cars rip around the track. I thought I was going to help CTVS OWNER (Dave) throttle them around the track but instead he was able to get a proffessional stand in whom was introduced as none other than...........







" GUMBY"


----------



## Super Coupe

The picture with the Willy's haulin' a$$ is actually coming out of the turn there.>Tom<


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Don't worry our professional driver has arrived at the track and I am sure he will do a better job than myself. He may not be "the Stig" or even a well known driver but he does have race experience (go ahead do a google search)


----------



## jack31abc

Car pics?


----------



## CTSV OWNER

And the video of the first car to complete the roadcourse.

It was the Firebird


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Our second racer to complete the course was Al Pink



Just so you know it takes me around a half hour to make each video, so please have patience. 

Thanks Dave


----------



## jack31abc

We are like "kids in a candy store" going nuts!!


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Ok up next is Clyde



He's quick darn quick


----------



## desototjets

Dang, that is quick.


----------



## clydeomite

Cockle doodle dooooo: 
My friend Bobby Morton From Fort worth would do that every time he was top dog.
Only more like a Rooster. 
Humbly Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Had to stop to refuel

Next on the track is Jack


----------



## alpink

cool videos. thanx!


----------



## jack31abc

Nice Video angles Dave (Never thought about traction magnets!) but i'll take a 5.540!


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Well next up is 70 SS with his Mustang


----------



## CTSV OWNER

The first video was bad so here we go again.



Somehow I cannot edit my post


----------



## 70ss

I think my car would have been faster if I left it alone and didn't touch it. It has lost 7 tenths in the drag strip and almost a tenth and a half in the road course over the car submiited for the last chalenge.

I don't have a atrack set up for testing and besides the body only thing I changed was the travel on the pickups and steched the pickup springs lightly. Thought maybee the body was rubbing as I lowered it to far and had to space it up. 
Dave said he would check after the drag race and didn't say he found anything. 

But in my defense I don't think I am in the same shape as years ago. Matter of fact I know I am not. And I didn't cut the hole in the floorboard big enough as my calf and heal keep hitting the floorboard as I push thourghout the race's. :jest:

Good luck eveyone


----------



## clydeomite

Good Mornin Race Fans:
I am beside myself awaiting the results of the orange AMX. and the other racers entries.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Dyno

clydeomite said:


> Good Mornin Race Fans:
> I am beside myself awaiting the results of the orange AMX. and the other racers entries.
> Clyde-0-Mite


I dont think you have anything to worry about. I would have to run approx a 3.4 lap to get ahead of you since I have a .4 second deficit to make up due to the drag race debacle. I think my car would be lucky to go as fast as yours on the road course. Yes I have two magnets, but I set them for a "medium" grip to be competitive on the road course and at the drags. I saw your one magnet setup and its very close to the rail. I think you have me covered....

Dyno


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Well here is our sixth racer. 



Dang it no video of the car in action.

Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

It's all good Dave.

Don't even sweat it. The race coverage has been awsome. :hat:


----------



## Super Coupe

As far as no video for the GTO, the police took him away with his little slideways action in front of them before the cameras could get him ripping around the track.
>Tom<


----------



## CTSV OWNER

I know Dyno is going crazy waiting, sorry but the wait remains until tommorrow. We intentionally ran that car last to save for the drama effect. I swear I'll make the last three videos on 3-30-2011

Until then enjoy the seventh on our roadcourse.


Dave


----------



## Dyno

CTSV OWNER said:


> I know Dyno is going crazy waiting, sorry but the wait remains until tommorrow. We intentionally ran that car last to save for the drama effect. I swear I'll make the last three videos on 3-30-2011
> 
> Dave



Suprisingly, Im not going crazy at all. I have resigned to the idea that I really think it is quite impossible for me to surmount "the handicap" combined with Clyde-o-mites awesome road course lap time. However, we do know after last years race that the oval can change everything.


----------



## clydeomite

Good Morning:
I agree totally. But who was it that won on the oval last year? And this year I limited my pickups!!!!!
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Dyno

clydeomite said:


> Good Morning:
> I agree totally. But who was it that won on the oval last year? And this year I limited my pickups!!!!!
> Clyde-0-Mite



If my memory is correct, you got first and I got second on the oval. Before the oval, I was middle of the pack. The oval pushed me from something like 
12th place to 5th overall. I think the oval is the hardest to prepare for. If you dont have an oval with the same dimensions ( corners and straight lengths) and steering wheel controllers, the setup is a guess. Its basically a "luck" thing. Maybe the magnet cars will suck on the oval, and we will both get knocked down the ladder.


----------



## clydeomite

Touche:
All I know is built what I thought would be an all-round good racer. I didn't expect to do as well as I did on the drag strip even though I built a combo I have drag raced with sucess sans the lo-pro rear tire.All I know is it's in gods hands and I wish everyone equal success to the finish line I don't want to " win ugly" Although I have several of those trophies.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Ok got the day off work so I have spare time and made up a video of our eighth car.

It's the yellow Willys of dnybsbl He's pretty darn quick. This time I played with the video maker abit and slowed down the action so you can enjoy the tail hanging out in the curves.



Dave


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Well now we have number nine on our roadcourse. It's sjracer with his A/C Cobra



Dave


----------



## CTSV OWNER

And the final road course runner is Dyno with his orange AMC AMX



Dave


----------



## desototjets

I missed seeing my Camaro on the road course.


----------



## Dyno

Well, as I predicted I did not have enough downforce for this race. I still believe Im in a solid second place....for now. That AMX is a handful to drive on the razors edge.


----------



## Dyno

clydeomite said:


> Touche:
> All I know is built what I thought would be an all-round good racer. I didn't expect to do as well as I did on the drag strip even though I built a combo I have drag raced with sucess sans the lo-pro rear tire.All I know is it's in gods hands and I wish everyone equal success to the finish line I don't want to " win ugly" Although I have several of those trophies.
> Clyde-0-Mite


I also tried to build something that would be good at all 3 events. However I was pretty confident that I had the drags covered. Its now down to the oval. Can I make up a being about second down?


----------



## CTSV OWNER

desototjets said:


> I missed seeing my Camaro on the road course.


Your car was the seventh car to run

Dave


----------



## desototjets

CTSV OWNER said:


> Your car was the seventh car to run
> 
> Dave


Thanks. I did miss it.


So the time you circle is the fastest lap and the total time? Which one counts?


----------



## dnybsbl

Do we have an overall standings thru the first two races?


----------



## jack31abc

Yup. Any standings Dave!?


----------



## Dyno

jack31abc said:


> Yup. Any standings Dave!?


So far it's Clydeomite in front with a total time of 5.448. Then it's Dyno in second place with an official 6.433 (unofficial 5.919), then Jack in third with a 7.01 and Dnybsbl in the fourth spot with a 7.329. That's all I did so far. I believe these are the correct numbers. Feel free to correct me if I'm mistaken. Good luck to everyone in the last event. Who knows what's going to happen.


----------



## jack31abc

Cool! thanks.


----------



## Super Coupe

desototjets said:


> Thanks. I did miss it.
> 
> 
> So the time you circle is the fastest lap and the total time? Which one counts?


The time circled is the fastest for that particular event. Hope this helps. Good luck to all in the race.
>Tom<:wave:


----------



## Dyno

desototjets said:


> Thanks. I did miss it.
> 
> 
> So the time you circle is the fastest lap and the total time? Which one counts?


Add the circled drag race time to the circled road race time to get your total time.


----------



## alpink

math? I wasn't told there would be math! LOL


----------



## Dyno

alpink said:


> math? I wasn't told there would be math! LOL


Thank God it's not algebra because I would be totally lost...lol


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Ok here is the math,

Some cars ran very well some not so well.

Anyone within shooting range from northwest NJ have a Tomy oval I can bring these little cars and my 'puter with timer to? I'm up for some away from home oval racing.










Dave


----------



## alpink

Dave, thank you for the points update and congrats to everyone. I hope Dave can find an "away" venue. looks like a lot of work Dave. thank you. al


----------



## Dyno

And the "unofficial" times/standings :


----------



## jack31abc

Why is it "unofficial"?


----------



## Dyno

The picture I put up is a photoshopped version of the correct "official" times that Dave uploaded. I changed my car to first place in the drag race and changed my total time reflecting the drag race time that didn't count. It was a subtle joke that I guess people didnt notice, or didnt find it as clever and funny as I did.


----------



## jack31abc

Oh...no it's cool...I actually did not look at the attachment .


----------



## dnybsbl

Dave, find any racing yet?


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Yea we cleaned a spot off the far end table and set up a oval in all of maybe 20 minutes. It took longer to actually clean the table than set up the track.

Here is a video of the track


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

What happened to that 1 turn bud??


----------



## alpink

Okey dOKey then. looks like a good length to do 100 laps on. get 'er done!


----------



## CTSV OWNER

The first idea was for each of us to do 50 laps in each lane. Hmmm thats 200 laps each car X 10 cars = 2000 laps.



Thats a lot of laps


----------



## alpink

cool, hope you hold up through out the grueling task. LOL. have fun. al


----------



## clydeomite

Hope all is well in raceland??????
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## jack31abc

Did Dave fall off the face of the H.O world?


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Hey I'm here I've been working on the '64 Vette. We did get time to do some racing last weekend. I did alot of video taping and just this morning have been making movies and getting them ready.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

My driveway 









One of my projects









Motor is coming out


----------



## desototjets

Nice Vette complete with knock off spinners. What type of engine work are you planning?


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Well here are our 5th and 6th racers





Just cleaning up the engine bay. The Vette runs great and she is a solid lifter, with A/C power windows, 4 speed and the side pipes sound sweeet.


----------



## Dyno Dom

Dave,Thanks for the videos. :thumbsup: 
Still some big guns to run for the final 4. 
Also, empty your mailbox, PM's full.


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Well I finally got back to making the video's. 

7th on the oval



and 8th on the oval


moving right along with 9th on the oval


and wow this rocket was 10th on the oval


----------



## CTSV OWNER

And the video version of the results are


Congrats to Clyde


----------



## alpink

congratulations to Clyde and everyone that participated. and a huge thank you to Dave and Tom(?) for their patience and hosting this interesting concept. thank you for allowing Hank and I to participate. looking forward to next time (if there is one) LOL. al


----------



## clydeomite

Thanks Dave and Tom:
It was a lot of fun waiting for the results and the video which was way too Kool, I also want to thank all the other racers for putting thier best efforts forward. I never get to thank the one man in my life who really brought slot cars to be the biggest part of my life they are and he is Clarence Price god rest his soul " Clarence I finally beat that Buzzard luck " I was plauged with all those years. I hope the racer who gets my Cobra enjoys his new car and if it ever needs a tune up I'm easy to reach.
Humbly.... Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Dyno Dom

Thanks Dave, Tom & all participants for a fun race! :thumbsup:
I went to a short wheelbase for the road course & drone tracks,
figured the drag strip to be on it's own. I believe the "Brutis" Firebird
was 9th for drag & 2 fifth place finishes for others. I'm anxious to receive
and run the white Cobra. The Firebird ran a best lap of 11.62 on yellow lane of my track.
I hope the recipient enjoys the yellow 'bird.


----------



## Dyno

Thanks Dave for hosting another great race, and congratulations to Clyde, who didnt "win dirty", and got me fair and square. Also, congratulations to all the other participants too. 

Good luck to the new owner of the AMX, its a really fast and smooth running car. If you want to know all the specs and tips for the setup, just pm me and I will give you the lowdown.

Now that the race is over, does anyone want to give up some of their speed secrets,  , for instance, did anyone swap arms or did everyone send in a stocker?

Until next time,
Dyno

P.S. Stay tuned...Im planning to host a mail away race of my own at the newly built D&D Raceway. Date to be announced soon.


----------



## clydeomite

Hey Dyno? I'll talk when you talk OK?
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Dyno

clydeomite said:


> Hey Dyno? I'll talk when you talk OK?
> Clyde-0-Mite


Ok, I will start things off, I didn't do anything to the car that hasn't already been seen by all the participants. The arm is completely stock JL. If there are any naysayers, the new owner or Dave can examine it and tell everyone what they find.


----------



## clydeomite

Ok:
Mine had a mean green arm ohmed out at 5.9 all three poles so i didn't bother balancing it. I polished the face of the magnets and flipped one colored side down one up
that seems to help. Lapped the gears with armor all. Used single flanged wheels with Heisters .360S reat tires. the front set up i made myself on my lathe shunted the electricals and I think I used wizzard bruses? i picked them outta a pile of used brusehs so they could be thunderbruses as well. I think I also limited the pickups??? cant remeber been a month or more since I built the car.
Clyde-0-mite


----------



## sjracer

Mine was stock, I figured most people would send a slightly modfied set up since they knew they weren't getting there car back boy was I wrong. No excuses I got my butt kicked.


----------



## Dyno

I also used stock JL brushes .... believe it or not.


----------



## Dyno Dom

Dyno, the AMX ran well & a real nice job paint job too! :thumbsup:
Congratulations to Clyde for a good win & a great car! :thumbsup:
The Firebird has an indep. O-ring front, Wizz brushes, p/u shoes,
dbl. flange rear rims w/slip on's & lowered body. I tried to adj. the 
rear vertical shaft to the pinion, but overall, this inline guy is just
beginning to mix & flip pancakes.


----------



## Dyno

Dyno Dom said:


> Dyno, the AMX ran well & a real nice job paint job too! :thumbsup:
> Congratulations to Clyde for a good win & a great car! :thumbsup:
> The Firebird has an indep. O-ring front, Wizz brushes, p/u shoes,
> dbl. flange rear rims w/slip on's & lowered body. I tried to adj. the
> rear vertical shaft to the pinion, but overall, this inline guy is just
> beginning to mix & flip pancakes.


Hey Dom, see you in a few weeks. I'm gonna bring some cars like the AMX for you to try out for yourself on your track.


----------



## Dyno Dom

Dyno, I'm looking forward to it.  I anticipate you CT. guys to be 
motoring in with Mucho HP.


----------



## jack31abc

Thanks Dave that was cool. The pearl cobra with the wheelie bar WAS mine but the new owner will have some fun with it. It was really a low budget car. JL chassis and tip plate Dave sent with a few changes: used mean green arm, home made brass front end, very used wizzard blacks on back,afx axle, cut down long jobber1/16th drill up front, stock Aurora tjet motor gear,JL plastic idler,Aurora rear top gear,stk aurora brushes,Teflon shims in crown gear area and last but not least I soldered the bottom plates for electrical contacts


----------



## alpink

Hanks GTO and my PINK Camaro were stock with Jel-Claw tires. I broke in each car in reverse on a 9 volt battery for about 10 minutes each. Hank wasn't able to prep his car because of an emergency hospitalization, so I did what I could and used some bodies I had experimented on with various paint schemes. Hank and I were excited by the success each car had and glad we were included. on another note, we had a great time drag racing today and hope more Hobby Talkers can join us next time. results of the drag races will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow great job Dave and Tom.

But I have a question, are these the results for the entire event? How do you add up all the different types of racing and evaluate them?


Is the cobra the overall winner?

I will be in on the next one for sure.


----------



## clydeomite

I am forced to hereby lobby for a " Past Champions Provisional"
Thank you very Much
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## alpink

LOL @ Clyde!


----------



## CTSV OWNER

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Wow great job Dave and Tom.
> 
> But I have a question, are these the results for the entire event? How do you add up all the different types of racing and evaluate them?
> 
> 
> Is the cobra the overall winner?
> 
> I will be in on the next one for sure.


Here are the overall times for the oval. Our evaluation process was each of us (Tom and I) ran each car as hard as we could for 75 laps. We ended up on the inside lane as the outside had too many deslots with the gaurd rails. We then counted only the fastest lap. This was the most fair I could figure. Anyhow I had alot of fun and will be mailing out the car this week along with some prizes for the top three cars.










And as you can see the overall winner is in fact the orange Cobra.

Thanks again to those whom entered and Congrats to the "new" owners of the hot cars.

Thanks for your patience I know I got slow to post these but it was as usual more work than I had expected.

Dave


----------



## dnybsbl

Since everyone is telling what's in their car, here it goes. The Willys was mine.
Lawbreaker .340 rear tires, wizzard front end, wizzard rear axel, an american 6.2 ohm( I think) polished motor, wizzard pick ups and wizzard brushes. Body was lowered and shoe travel was restricted. The car was never ran before I sent it in as I was traveling for work and didn't have a place to test. It was only tested on my VRP dyno( in my hotel room). I think with a a little tweaking it could have made top three.

Dave, thanks for the GREAT event. it was real fun just waiting for the results. Hope to get in the next one if there is one.
Thanks again!

DON :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

dnybsbl said:


> Since everyone is telling what's in their car, here it goes. The Willys was mine.
> Lawbreaker .340 rear tires, wizzard front end, wizzard rear axel, an american 6.2 ohm( I think) polished motor, wizzard pick ups and wizzard brushes. Body was lowered and shoe travel was restricted. The car was never ran before I sent it in as I was traveling for work and didn't have a place to test. It was only tested on my VRP dyno( in my hotel room). I think with a a little tweaking it could have made top three.
> 
> Dave, thanks for the GREAT event. it was real fun just waiting for the results. Hope to get in the next one if there is one.
> Thanks again!
> 
> DON :thumbsup:



Don for an untested car you should be very proud. I bet yours was the only car untested and it placed well and ran quit fast!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno

Wouldnt you know, another Mean Green...That explains why the first four finishers were much faster than the rest....oh wait a minute, I didnt swap in a Mean Green.... Stock JL powered, and still finished second on the podium.
Although, second place IS the first loser...lol

Dyno

The "unofficial drag race winner"


----------



## Super Coupe

clydeomite said:


> Ok:
> Mine had a mean green arm ohmed out at 5.9 all three poles so i didn't bother balancing it. I polished the face of the magnets and flipped one colored side down one up
> that seems to help. Lapped the gears with armor all. Used single flanged wheels with Heisters .360S reat tires. the front set up i made myself on my lathe shunted the electricals and I think I used wizzard bruses? i picked them outta a pile of used brusehs so they could be thunderbruses as well. I think I also limited the pickups??? cant remeber been a month or more since I built the car.
> Clyde-0-mite
> 
> I knew I seen green in there somewhere but it looked like a little black magic marker to hide the ends.That car rips and the new owner should have a blast with it. Congrats on the win. :thumbsup:
> >Tom<


----------



## desototjets

I had the white Camaro. Mainly stock except for the big tires. I lapped the gears with toothpaste and adjusted the pickup shoes.

Thanks again CSTV for a great race and for providing the cars.

We should have a mail in race where the cars visit all the tracks of the participants to determine an overall winner.


----------



## alpink

desoto, if I am correct, you and I will be swapping Camaros. I did nothing to the chassis I pulled at random from a bag of about 30 except run the car backwards on a 9 volt battery for about ten minutes. I replaced the rear tires with Jel-claws. this has worked well for me in "case races" where we pull complete new JL/AW cars from a previously unopened case and have about ten minutes to prep the car without removing the gear plate. interesting racing that, as it usually comes down to the one or two chassis that were destined to be exceptional anyway. and I generally only drag race.
on the idea of having a circuit of tracks that the mail in cars compete on, that would eliminate me. I have no track. I race everywhere except home. but, I would be interested in watching the concept unfold.


----------



## desototjets

Al, You are lucky to have people to race with. I have a 4x8 routed track but nobody in my area, Memphis, that I know of races HO's of any type. The closest group is in the Nashville area 200 miles away and they don't race much anymore. So the mail in races are really fun for me. I wish I had more time to tune "your" car but I ran short on time.


----------



## jack31abc

Has anybody received there JL cars from Dave yet?


----------



## alpink

patience grasshopper!


----------



## 70ss

Waiting is over received Clyde's car today. Thanks again Dave for the fun.


----------



## dnybsbl

Brutus arrived today....thanks Dave


----------



## Dyno

I came home to a pleasant suprise today. The 9th place Cobra and some "extras"!!! Suprisingly good extras too. Thanks Dave!! I would gladly participate in any future event you may have. Maybe if Dyno Dom has another race at his house you can make the trip up, and we can run some laps.:thumbsup: I almost forgot, A big Congratulations to Clyde on a job well done.

Dyno


----------



## Dyno Dom

*Rec'd. Willys Today*

I came home today to find a package from Dave, Thanks for all!! 
The yellow Willys was entered by dnybsbl & upon initial viewing, 
Don is a knowledgeable & talented builder. For a car that was submitted
untested from a hotel room, I would have to agree w/Joe GS, the Willys 
is a very nice car. :thumbsup: 
The next step is a comparison to my entry of the Brutus Firebird previously tested on yellow lane of my layout. 
The Willys arrived well oiled, I cleaned the p/u shoes & put the juice to the track. 
The car is fast in straights, a little loose in turns & very apparent that the Firebird's best lap time of 11.62 had NO chance. 
The Willys initial "get to know me" lap ET's of low 12's quickly moved to 
hi 10's & was prepared for more. 
I cleaned the tires, handling improved & current best time is 9.72.
Thanks again Dave & Don!!!!


----------



## sjracer

AMX arrived today.


----------



## alpink

I have a package sitting here that I just brought home from my mail service and I will be opening soon. thank you Dave and Tom for allowing Hank and I to participate. Hank has been really excited with the whole process and just might even start using a computer to be able to see what I have been talking about first hand. congratulations to all who were able to participate. I am looking forward to the next one, even if I am not fortunate enough to make the grade.


----------



## wheelszk

Hey Al, tell Hank congrats on his 2nd place finish last week at the mart.
Bill


----------



## alpink

sure enough Bill. ya goin to Parsipanny(sp)?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Well I have to say, if there's one great thing about this entire process, done by Dave Tom and others, is that we may FINALLY GET HANK ON LINE!!! roflmfao!!!!!

Nice job guys. :thumbsup:

And I am in on the next event :dude:


----------



## clydeomite

Greetings and salutations:
I got my race prizes yesterday and am happy to report my Gumby collection is now complete. Funy i got that fella . i have a racin freind who's nickname was gumby. shout out to Chris Benton whereever you are.:wave: Thankx Dave for the fun had a great time waiting for race results and videos.:thumbsup: Also thankx to the other nine folks who took part hope you enjoyed the race as much as I did. 
Humbly Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## jack31abc

Thanks Dave, and to all the other racers who ran in the mail order race. This was a fun event to follow and i received my GTO today! Can't wait for the next event.....


----------



## alpink

it is good to know that the United States Postal System delivers mail on Sunday in Pennsburg PA. see ya at your next race and I'll be bringing the "presents" you require!


----------



## jack31abc

Alright!


----------

